# Using deskutils/gnome-search-tool stand alone



## abishai (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm looking for a simple search program (thunar doesn't have ability to search for files).
I've found deskutils/gnome-search-tool, but it refused to start with

```
abishai@sphinx:~ % gnome-search-tool 
GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.

(gnome-search-tool:5631): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' is not installed

Trace/BPT trap
```
Probably, it's port issue - not all dependencies are listed. Do I need entire nautilus ? That's a little bit harsh.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 8, 2018)

Starts without problems on my box:
pkg info

```
Shared Libs required:
    libglib-2.0.so.0
    libgobject-2.0.so.0
    libpango-1.0.so.0
    libcairo.so.2
    libICE.so.6
    libgtk-3.so.0
    libintl.so.8
    libcairo-gobject.so.2
    libatk-1.0.so.0
    libSM.so.6
    libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
    libgio-2.0.so.0
    libgdk-3.so.0
    libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
```
if I look in the Makefile there is only one BUILD_DEPENDS.  That means you have to install all the ports where these libs belong. (they have similar names like the ports), but not nautilus.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 8, 2018)

Sorry, I was wrong. I forgot I had installed nautilus (for testing some other port). Seens not to work without nautilus.


----------

